# EHEIM 2260



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

I found one of these on craigslist for 60$.Is it worth it?The guy said he got it used and he didnt know hw to set it up and he is selling it.I dont know if I want to believe that but i might just go ahead and take a look at it and make sure its working .From what i read its the classic design and they dont have baskets inside so really what can i do with it ?How can you stock them with media?Also i would need to make some additional connections like some shut off valves cuz they dont have them apparently and it would be a nightmare when disconnecting the hoses.All in all...i wouldnt mind the extra work.Is it worth the price ?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

The 2260 is a nice big Eheim. It would be worth it if the filter was usable and doesn't require a ton of parts. Parts can be expensive and can bring you up close to the cost of a new filter if too many are missing and need to be replaced. And yes, you want to the double taps as they make maintaining the filter really easy.

Media is simply "layered" into the canisters. I have two 2217 that are just buckets also, not as large as the 2260 but what I did was put the Eheim coarse sponges on the bottom, then biomedia in bags to fill it most of the way. It still has great outflow and is acting as my main biological filter. I run HOB's for mechanical filtration.

Sending PM with info on replacement parts as I've had to purchase a couple.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

That would be a great find. However cichlid-gal makes a good point about the eheim parts. Imo I would pass. You get what you pay for and at $60 I don't think you'ld be getting much. Headaches are cheap.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4604

I disagree with that assessment. JUST the 1260 pump that is on the 2260 canister is worth it--if the pump/impeller is in good shape. Very nice & quiet, high-quality units. Used price on just the pump is $25-75+

There are only a few parts to the canister that can't be DIY'd.

Great workhorses for large tanks!!!!


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

nick a said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4604
> I disagree with that assessment. JUST the 1260 pump that is on the 2260 canister is worth it--if the pump/impeller is in good shape. Very nice & quiet, high-quality units. Used price on just the pump is $25-75


Call me stupid but, I still would not pay $60 for a $25 pump.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

nick a said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4604
> 
> I disagree with that assessment. JUST the 1260 pump that is on the 2260 canister is worth it--if the pump/impeller is in good shape. Very nice & quiet, high-quality units. Used price on just the pump is $25-75+
> 
> ...


See, I'm lost just by the part you posted...LOL...I never considered DIY stuff  . I sent eutimio a PM with some places he could look for replacement parts. He can do the cost breakdown and I think you should always do that.

And I also told him I'd seen that post on Craigslist too a couple of weeks ago but when I went back to look again the post had expired. This is the third post of it that I could find. I was interested also but I don't live close enough to go look and check it out. Eutimio can and hopefully if this is the deal of a lifetime, someone will get it...happy if it's eutimio =D>


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Still waiting for an answer on that one.Ofcourse i would have to check to see if it works first i wont pay even 30$ if its not.Ill let you guys know how it goes.Also,cichlid-gal, i can also sell it to you just in case I dont like it haha but i doubt i wont


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

There are always options for DIY stuff 8)

I was able to pick up some used 2250's and 2260's. Had to make my own spray bars and suction tubes from inexpensive PVC. Also made up my own disconnects with union valves and like Deeda in the other 2260 thread--I like to experiment with making my own media.




























If the can was sound and the pump was in good shape....I'd pay $60 for one of these workhorses any day--I can make the rest of the stuff pretty easily/cheaply


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with nick a on this one. Of course there may be some parts that need to be replaced but I would grab that filter in a heartbeat for $60. :drooling: Even if I didn't need it right away, it would give me another excuse to get a large tank. :lol:


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

well still no answer from that guy or gal..This is not the way you sell things on craigslist...Im gonna still give it a few days..If not who knows maybe another deal is right around the corner...deeda believe me im looking for excuses to get a bigger tank.just sold mine today to make some room for a bigger one lol but my wife is finally happy that we dont have it anymore...not for too long)


----------

